# goldblatt taping tools



## mudhen (Feb 3, 2009)

a friend of mine has just purchased a set of goldblatt machines[bazoka,boxes pu e.t.c] he got a deal on them but to look at them they are cheaply made and i think they will fall apart,anyone familiar with this product? they are not sold here in canada so i am not familiar with them


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks very cheap..:yes:


----------



## Diesel Drywall Inc. (Jan 14, 2009)

I recall seing 1wallboardsman on youtube talking about these tools. I am pretty sure the bottom line was the tube is pretty good for the money but the boxes are junk..


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Apparently there's something neat with the boxes in that you basically have disposable blades made of plastic that are easily user replaceable after some few thousand feet or however long they last, not sure. Their spin behind that is that the blade is the only part that wears.

Edit: Never mind. I saw the video on the flatbox, too. Run away.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I have the 2.5 angle head, angle roller, and angle box. To be honest, they work perfect. No compliants. Reason why I bought them was for the price. I think the three were comparable to the cost of just a angle head from tapetech or others. So for the money there worth it. Works great! Had them for 1 year now.


----------



## sherwil14 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have purchased a 3" & 2.5" angle tool and beding roller, Price was right. All my other tools are tape tech , my beding tool needed a major rebuild second time in 22 years. It was cheaper to buy goldblatt than to rebuild it. It looks like it is a quality tool. Its hard to beat tape tech my tools need rebuilding, but after more miles than most people walk in years, you can't beat my tape tech's.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Goldblatt mud diver*

Sounds like the auto taper might be worth the money if 1wallboardsmen is correct. Always suspicious of salesmen though. The rest of their stuff I dont think I would be in a hurry to get any. The one item they do have that none of the competition has (At least I dont think they do) is the Goldblatt mud diver, that diverts mud from the pump to either the gooseneck or the box filler option. Saw this years ago attached to a Nanaimo Tools pump (pre Columbia Taping Tools). Seems like a great idea. I see cazna uses one. :thumbsup:

Goldblatt mud diver.....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I do and i wouldnt be without it, It makes zookaing, Then mudrunning corners with the 4 inch heads possable with the same mud, Or Zooking flats, wiping, then boxing if you wanted to. Its very solid and simple.

As for the goldblatt zooka, I have one, It ok, Bit the key is soft, So when your trying to use it and no mud will come out the thread that connects the main shaft to the key is stripped, It a hard stainless shaft onto a nearly soft as lead key, I drilled through the key and the shaft and pinned it with a small nail, Locktight glued it in and drilled out the shaft hole again, Worked a treat, Or you can get tapetech parts and they fit on, Its actually an ok zooka, Not as well built as some other zookas, But hey, Times are tough, It will get tapes on, And TT parts are easy.


----------



## drywallflasher (Jan 5, 2012)

What kind of box filler is that in picture I have not seen anything like it and who makes it


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

drywallflasher said:


> What kind of box filler is that in picture I have not seen anything like it and who makes it


Here, Go the the end of this link and see my pic, Its a mud diver valve.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/info-goldblatt-tools-406/


Dam, Sorry wrong link, What one was it again, Its been busy here on DWT, Ive lost track.

Found it, Try this Drywallflasher.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/mud-diver-goldblatt-2095/


----------



## drywallflasher (Jan 5, 2012)

Cool I have tried one a friend of mine had it was a weird looking one like a gooseneck with a filler on it or something like that he did not like and said not worth the money. I do like the tapetech but the newer tools are differnt, the bazooka pump is way to big the older ones are better and a company here I was working for had a new taper and the bottom feel different and made of plastic that twist off and the he said the control tube wheels are smaller and when you get mud in there and do not clean they skid and makes harder to cut and advance until you soak down. The goldblatt taper is still the older design imo is the best and I have used mine 3 times works like a charm I let another finisher use it on a tract home here and he loved it so I know they have improved those tools he has been taping for 15 years and hates everything but tapetech.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Diesel Drywall Inc. said:


> I recall seing 1wallboardsman on youtube talking about these tools. I am pretty sure the bottom line was the tube is pretty good for the money but the boxes are junk..


I've seen that vid. His criticisms are pretty far fetched. Seems like he's really reaching for stuff to gripe about. Based on his vid, it looks like a perfectly good tool to me.


----------



## SmoothOperator (Jan 16, 2012)

drywallflasher said:


> Cool I have tried one a friend of mine had it was a weird looking one like a gooseneck with a filler on it or something like that he did not like and said not worth the money. I do like the tapetech but the newer tools are differnt, the bazooka pump is way to big the older ones are better and a company here I was working for had a new taper and the bottom feel different and made of plastic that twist off and the he said the control tube wheels are smaller and when you get mud in there and do not clean they skid and makes harder to cut and advance until you soak down. The goldblatt taper is still the older design imo is the best and I have used mine 3 times works like a charm I let another finisher use it on a tract home here and he loved it so I know they have improved those tools he has been taping for 15 years and hates everything but tapetech.


I like that bazooka pump. It pumps fast and is way easy to clean. I never used a goldblat tool before.


----------

